# Let's talk vets.



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 15, 2011)

I know that there are many people on here who have trouble finding a vet. In many areas of the country a good vet is more important to look for than a good family doctor.  While we have clearly all had an experience with a vet where they didn't do something we liked, how we would have, that didn't work, etc. Stuff happens.  Let's talk about the vets we love.  If you can post your general location, the name of your favorite vet and if you know if they are taking new patients, I think it would be a great resource for new people that are looking for a large animal vet and are running through all the puppy/kitty vets w/o any success. 




I will start. 


Valley Equine - Ranson WV.   Accepting new patients to my knowledge.   All three staff vets are WONDERFUL in their own way.  They have a good ol' boy on staff for the good ol' boy farmers and 2 female doctors as well. All are knowledgeable, ready and willing to give out personal cells in emergencies, knowing that it won't be abused, are great with phone consults, really aren't that expensive and are willing to try off label uses.  Their office staff is pretty good but if you want to try something strange, you have to ask the vet, not the front desk. She goes by the label use and won't sell you the bottle. Fair enough, as it's her butt on the line.  If the vet ok's whatever you are asking for though it's no problem.   

All Creatures Veterinary - Hedgesville, WV.  Not quite as easy to get a hold of as Valley. Have heard good things about their doc though and he was willing to come out and assist if we needed it.


----------



## elevan (Sep 15, 2011)

These guys are great!

Fredericktown Veterinary Clinic, Inc.
Fredericktown, Ohio

Information taken from their FB page:  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fredericktown-Veterinary-Clinic-Inc/177509158958786?sk=info 


> The doctors and health care team at Fredericktown Veterinary Clinic, Inc. strive to provide high-quality care and service to our clients and their animal companions. With three doctors and the help of a caring staff, we provide excellent care to both farm and companion animals. We have facilities for both large and small animals in-clinic, and our vets will also provide on-site service. We are part of the Kokosing Valley Veterinarian Association, which provides weekend and holiday emergency veterinary services.
> 
> Website:  http://www.fredericktownvetinc.com


They have no problem giving consultations via phone, in office or on farm.  They are easy to obtain medications from and offer single doses to whole bottles of what you need to have on hand.  There are at least 3 vets on staff.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 15, 2011)

Colbert Animal Clinic in Tuscumbia, AL.  Dr. Joe Cobb.  He is great with goats, takes the time to really listen to what you say and doesn't get riled when you tell him what you think may be going on.  He gives me whatever meds I need, isn't expensive, provided me with his home phone number and cell number so I can reach him anytime, makes farm calls, and is just generally a godsend to me when I need a Vet, no matter what time of day or night it is.  He's my man!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 15, 2011)

Pipe Creek Animal Hospital, Sweetser, IN - Drs. Pierson and Bricker - THE BEST!
Horses, goats, cattle, dogs, cats, and a lot in between.  They even neutered my Cavy for me.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Link Veterinary Associates, LLC
Frederick County, Maryland

WONDERFUL service!! I love them. I've only had them come out twice (both times for intrastate health papers for my sheep) but if I have a question about the health of my flock, I can just call them and they will tell me the answer--they don't charge for it, either


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 15, 2011)

Wellington Veterinary Clinic - http://wvc.relmax.net/index.html
45015 St. Rt. 18
Wellington, OH 44090
440-647-4100

Dr Denise Stoll - 330-466-5321 - mainly alpacas but great with goat dystocias (and working hard to get her over to the goat side  )

Tri County Animal Clinic Incorporated - Dr Carl Schlatter 
(419) 853-4835
150 E Buckeye St 
West Salem, OH 44287


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr. Joseph Filigno
Blackwood Animal Hospital 
612 N. Black Horse Pike
Blackwood, NJ 08012

(856) 227-8503

Dr. Joe deals with:
Dogs, cats, rabbits, and those yicky reptiles.  

Also all the other Doctors there rock as well.    Jake gets excellent care there.  

Great Staff, Great Technicians.  Helpful and I can say they know how to take care of rabbits. 

Also would like to add help take care of our Police Canines  and also help with Cat Adoptions.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 10, 2012)

In eastern NC: http://institutevetservice.com/

Kim Ipock and she has another vet in her practice too:  Will do farm call for goats/horses, and has an office.  And she owns goats.  

I found her through a local mentor.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 10, 2012)

This is an awesome thread!   

We just moved to Metcalfe County in Kentucky and do not yet have a vet.
We are currently looking.


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

Valley Veterinary Associates (Oneonta/Norwich/Afton, NY)
647 State Highway 7
Sidney, NY 13838

phone: 607-563-1345 
fax: 607-563-3466
email: valleyvetdvm@yahoo.com
http://valleyveterinaryassociates.com/index.htm

Business Hours:
 Monday - Friday: 7:00 am - 7:00 pm
 Saturday:  7:00 am - 5:00 pm
Sunday Emergencies Only

Boarding by Appointment Only

From their Equine and Farm Animal Services page:


> Valley Veterinary Associates offers exceptional farm animal care and veterinarian services to the Oneonta, NY area. Our veterinarians have over 50 years of experience in both bovine and equine care.
> 
> Our hospital has dedicated 1200 square feet to equine and farm animals.
> 
> ...


From their Companion Animals page:


> Valley Veterinary Associates offers high quality pet care services to the Oneonta, NY area. Our veterinarians take personal responsibility for your furry, feathered, or scaly companion from start to finish because we realize that they aren't just pets, but important members of your family.
> 
> The hospital is approximately 5000 square feet with four exam rooms, a surgical suite, an imaging center, an ICU, Isolation rooms, and separate canine and feline hospital areas.
> 
> ...


They have excellent, friendly staff and take good care of the animals they work on. We use them for both services and are very pleased.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 10, 2012)

Sara Jane Owens 

This vet is AMAZING!  

She knows a ton about *goats, horses, zebras, kangaroos*.  And her farm calls are reasonably priced, and she shows up at the drop of a hat!  
Issaquah, Washington.

I LOVE her! 

If you look at her credentials, she has been all over the world, has done so many things and yet she is humble and sweet.

DR SARAH JANE OWENS DVM MRCVS
EQUINE VETERINARIAN, SPORTS MEDICINE
9506 240th Ave SE, Issaquah WA 98027
            206-661-6005      
sarahjowens@owensequine.com


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Pipestone is also good. http://www.pipevet.com/Pages/main.aspx?webpageid=6

Even if they aren't located near you, you can still call them or email them and they will help you.


----------

